
IBM at CES 2019 outlines Q System One quantum computer - oedmarap
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ibm-at-ces-2019-outlines-q-system-one-quantum-computer/
======
rbanffy
It's really nice to see a good-looking computer. Not that the Z's aren't cool,
but they are, essentially, large black bricks.

